# Unlicensed apprentices ontario canada



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Give it a rest.


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

What?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Here we go again 

Since calling the MOL didn't work out for you, try Trudeau. He's there for "all Canadians" cause "we are all going through this together" and, well he's Trudeau ... his sh1t never stinks

edit-- or you could call your Mommy. She'll be there for you too


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

joe-nwt said:


> Give it a rest.


stop trolling my posts, I can have a discussion if I want to.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Please define what is safe and unsafe. It is like define what does "authorized person" or "qualified person" mean.


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

kb1jb1 said:


> Please define what is safe and unsafe. It is like define what does "authorized person" or "qualified person" mean.


you tell me, you support unregistered apprentices, yet you are a licensed contractor.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> you tell me, you support unregistered apprentices, yet you are a licensed contractor.


Another word for an unregistered apprentice is "laborer" .


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm in the USA, I've spent 48 years in the trades, 31 of it as a comm'l/industrial electrician. I've worked in 2 states, Oregon and Nevada. Oregon requires a license to change a light bulb.........Nevada does not require a journeyman or apprentice to be licensed except in Reno and Vegas.

From my own personal experience, the quality of work in Oregon is nowhere near as good as in Nevada. The general attitude in Oregon is 'I have a license, you don't, I can do this work, you can't so you'll just have to accept whatever work I do'. In Nevada, it's more like 'if I don't get this done quickly and make it look good, they'll replace me with someone who will'.

I've never been an apprentice and I don't have a license therefore I must be a total hack who intentionally does stuff that will get people shocked, killed, blown up and burnt down.........

The actual reality is that having a license does not guarantee safe installations, it only guarantees that the government has gotten money from you.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Have you looked for another job yet? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The OP never did say if he was working live front / troubleshooting or if he was basically installing stuff that would be powered up later by a electrician.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> I was looking for a discussion topic


The horse is dead


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> you support unregistered apprentices, yet you are a licensed contractor.


I have to reply again, I'm a licensed contractor in Alberta. Electrical contractors in Canada have the _*privilege *_and_* responsibility*_ to self regulate our industry. There is no higher authority to complain too than an EC, master electrician, or inspector. If I become aware of an apprentice doing side jobs I am obligated to contact them myself and explain the laws. If they continue, I would have to take the initiative to escalate further legal action. Without a major incident or breach of the law, the police will not get involved, and there will be no investigation by any higher authority. If you feel that you have been wronged you are obligated to hire a lawyer, personal investigator, whatever you see fit, and make the case yourself. No one will step in and investigate this for you just because you make a complaint. In fact, they would take your complaint and privately contact the contractor and attempt to deal with everything privately. Without a major incident, nothing will happen. You are embarrassing yourself.

You can't seem to accept that _*you were an apprentice *_working under a licensed EC. You can dance around the words "licensed apprentice" all day and nothing will change. I started my apprenticeship in Vancouver. I had connections so I was able to get an apprenticeship with a phone call. I still had to do an interview and I was on probation when I started, I was not indentured or registered. When I passed probation I received a $2 raise and I was indentured. During my probation at least 3 other starters were fired. This was a large company building towers in Vancouver, with over 200 electricians employed.

I see that this is frustrating for you, it's a shitty situation. In a few years you look back and laugh about it.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

u


BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> The horse is dead
> View attachment 165845


LOL ... I saved the image .... ummm, for future use


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

If I directly oversee a person ( and I mean watch over his shoulder ) everything he or she does, is that being unsafe? If I am not on the site supervising then that is questionable. If he is just nailing up boxes or digging a trench does he have to be supervised? No. Drilling holes in wood studs ? As long as he knows how to properly use a drill and knows what part of the wood to drill I would be OK as long as the guy is not a klutz. But if he was a klutz he has no business working in construction. If someone is installing devices or wiring panels unsupervised then that most likely is unsafe. Do they know how to tighten a screw? NEVER a live panel. I am amazed how many people don't know loose-lefty, righty-tighty. There are many large, reputable companies that have the workers watch a 20 minute training video on subjects and take a five question assessment test and now they are approved to do a particular task. Is that safe? I say no, but it is an approved method. All the training in the world or a full apprentice program will not make a person safe if they don't have it in them.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Being a registered apprentice or journeyman does not put a "forcefield" around you and protect you. You are either competent or not. Non-registerd die just the same as journeymen if they touch the wrong thing.

Calling something "unsafe" because you don't know what to do is incorrect. If you were suddenly signed up, does the work become safe?

As to the point... I have never seen an MOL inspector or former OCOT inspector ever. There are trunkslammers all over the place and the best defense is the person purchasing the service - they need to check for credentials. If they (the purchasing person) don't care about crenditials, then the trunkslammers will keep working. We don't need the governemnt to enforce (although it would be nice) we need the general public to understand what we do and the vaue of it.

Having said all of that, I have met lots of guys (in many trades) that do not have tickets that do better work then the guys with tickets. Having a ticket only means you passed one test and got 70% on it.

Cheers
John


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

All workers in NA, USA and Canada have the right to refuse unsafe work.

Licensed or registered or not. working in a potential hazard or making a potential hazard. is the true question.

Every one makes mistakes. when a licensed or qualified person makes a mistake, that is what it is, a mistake. Investigation is done and then the learning objective is documented. (There is a reason for code books)

When a non-qualified (no training what so ever). deliberately does something that creates a hazard. even with out knowing that it is a hazard. this is the True problem. This was the whole point of the trades/guilds. To prevent this from happening.

But in life, like all situations. some get through the cracks. Yes it happens. Can we stop it yes. If you see it, stop it. If you walk away and you see the hazard. Your just as much to blame. I am not talking (he is not registered and he just installed a light switch to code). I'm talking, (he just installed a light switch with 16AWG because he likes it better.)...

This is what the legislation is trying to prevent.

Navyguy is correct. 100%


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> Being a registered apprentice or journeyman does not put a "forcefield" around you and protect you. You are either competent or not. Non-registerd die just the same as journeymen if they touch the wrong thing.
> 
> Calling something "unsafe" because you don't know what to do is incorrect. If you were suddenly signed up, does the work become safe?
> 
> ...


Canada has trunkslammers??? How can that be? I thought NY was the only place that they existed? I think many home owners seek out these guys thinking that they work cheaper when most likely they are priced the same and wind up taking home more money because they have no insurance or operating costs.


----------



## Bluenose for rent (Nov 6, 2020)

There’s another way to look at this, that the laws exist to protect the jobs of actual tradesmen, so that contractors can’t just hire 50 labourers to hang pipe or sling Nmd. I know this happens anyway but I’ve had labour board guys check cards on my jobs, only a few times in two decades, but it has happened.


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

So compulsory trades arnt compulsory or enforced. So electrician license is not required to perform electrical work as it's considered safe without apprentice training program or trade school. Technogist isnt a electrician and has different training... technologists usually pursue license and should be more appealing hire.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> So compulsory trades arnt compulsory or enforced. So electrician license is not required to perform electrical work as it's considered safe without apprentice training program or trade school.


Enforcement is largely by the reporting of others.

Proper electricians are qualified persons - they don't have to be licensed. An indentured apprentice without any formal schooling may perform work under supervision of a qualified person. Licensing is for contractors.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I think he needs a big hug 🙄


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

u2slow said:


> Enforcement is largely by the reporting of others.
> 
> Proper electricians are qualified persons - they don't have to be licensed. An indentured apprentice without any formal schooling may perform work under supervision of a qualified person. Licensing is for contractors.


thats not true, the employees need to be licensed electricians, or apprentices... the shop they work for needs to be licensed as an electrical contractor.. its like a mechanic shop where noone there is a licensed mechanic.. U cant be a electrical contractor and only employ laborers who do electrical work...


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

emtnut said:


> I think he needs a big hug 🙄


ill take one hug, while i look for electrical apprentice positions with a licensed electrical contractor :S because the one I worked for woulnt register me...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> ill take one hug, while i look for electrical apprentice positions with a licensed electrical contractor :S because the one I worked for woulnt register me...


Apart from you coming off as all knowing and entitled in this thread ...

If you were doing good work, they may not have wanted you to get your 309. That, along with the Electrical Technologist, you would be quite valuable, and would leave to go somewhere else.

Do what you just said, get hired on as an apprentice.
Your other option is to just work as an Electrical Technologist. You can get a good job, and it's a lot easier on your back.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

You might be mixing up technician and technologist.


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

kb1jb1 said:


> You might be mixing up technician and technologist.


no, there are 2 year technician diplomas in canada and 3 year technologist diplomas, neither are trades school and neither allow you to qualify to do electricians work without doing an apprenticeship and writing c of q test. They can lead to apprentice programs, and many do. You cant do most work until you get a 309a or 442 license. Electricians work involved, installing motors, transformers, lighting, sensors, PLC's robots, panels and wiring. Technologists can program PLC's, design a panel, and program the robot, there not supposed to do electrical installations outside the shop. The problem is, my boss had me doing electricians' work, I told him, I needed to get registered to keep doing this kind of work, and he would not do it. Instead, he hired a person from the pre-apprentice program and registered him, but told me I had to keep doing electricians' work. I didnt write robotic programs or PLC programs,you can do basic the panel wiring inside the shop, point is, he had been sending me to client sites, by myself, to do electrical installations, so i tried to talk to him about it.. Because your are supposed to have an apprentice card to do so, and be working under a electrician. The technician and Technologist diplomas are suppose to show the employer you are committed, and have various skills that would make them want to hire you as an apprentice over a pre-apprentice program, because you could install the robot and program it, or program the PLC and install it, or program it inside a live panel. Would you hire someone who was a electrician with a 3 year diploma to go to a client site to program a live line? Or would you hire a 309a to program and install the protection relay? Or would you just send the technologist to do it even though there not a electrician. As a technologist, you should not be doing electrical installs, period. If your employer wants you to, than you should become a apprentice. Electricians go back to school to get the skills like PLC programming, and technologists also enter into apprenticeships when they need to do electrical installs. My boss wanted me to work as a electrician when I was not one, So I asked him about it, and he would not correct that issue.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> thats not true, the employees need to be licensed electricians, or apprentices...


Incorrect. You're in Canada. Trades are not licensed. Journeymen have a Certificate of Qualification and possibly a Red Seal on top. (These are for life unless revoked.) Apprentices are issued a card to show theyre registered/indentured. Neither are a license. Licenses expire, have to be renewed, and normally have a fee plus other prerequisites beyond the standard trade qualification.

Your arguments are circular, and your frustration shows, because you're not understanding the system.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> no, there are 2 year technician diplomas in canada and 3 year technologist diplomas, neither are trades school and neither allow you to qualify to do electricians work.


Look dude, I have my 3 year Electrical technologist degree. I worked as an Industrial Electrician at a plant. My education and previous experience meant I was a competent worker ... Therefore TOTALLY fine.

Most technologists DON'T go trades, they get a cushy office job .
Good for you if you want the 309A. You have to get on as an apprentice with a contractor. The degree will help with your knowledge, but shut the f$%^ up about it, and just do your apprenticeship. Unless you want to get fired again.


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

u2slow said:


> Incorrect. You're in Canada. Trades are not licensed. Journeymen have a Certificate of Qualification and possibly a Red Seal on top. (These are for life unless revoked.) Apprentices are issued a card to show theyre registered/indentured. Neither are a license. Licenses expire, have to be renewed, and normally have a fee plus other prerequisites beyond the standard trade qualification.
> 
> Your arguments are circular, and your frustration shows, because you're not understanding the system.


are you kidding me? trade is compulsory trade that requires licensing...


emtnut said:


> Look dude, I have my 3 year Electrical technologist degree. I worked as an Industrial Electrician at a plant. My education and previous experience meant I was a competent worker ... Therefore TOTALLY fine.
> 
> Most technologists DON'T go trades, they get a cushy office job .
> Good for you if you want the 309A. You have to get on as an apprentice with a contractor. The degree will help with your knowledge, but shut the f$%^ up about it, and just do your apprenticeship. Unless you want to get fired again.


so did you get your 442?


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

u2slow said:


> Incorrect. You're in Canada. Trades are not licensed. Journeymen have a Certificate of Qualification and possibly a Red Seal on top. (These are for life unless revoked.) Apprentices are issued a card to show theyre registered/indentured. Neither are a license. Licenses expire, have to be renewed, and normally have a fee plus other prerequisites beyond the standard trade qualification.
> 
> Your arguments are circular, and your frustration shows, because you're not understanding the system.


trades are licensed, what are you talking about. Its a compulsory trade, that needs a license as a electrician or apprentice...


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

emtnut said:


> Apart from you coming off as all knowing and entitled in this thread ...
> 
> If you were doing good work, they may not have wanted you to get your 309. That, along with the Electrical Technologist, you would be quite valuable, and would leave to go somewhere else.
> 
> ...


So now its entitlement, to do electrical work as a licensed electrician or apprentice?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> are you kidding me? trade is compulsory trade that requires licensing...
> 
> so did you get your 442?


309A is a compulsory trade, 442A isn't. It's nit-picking on the language, but neither are a 'license'

I never got my 442. It was offered back around 1992 to be 'grandfathered' in for us by the Ministry. Most guys at the plant jumped on it ! I figured I'd actually take some code classes, and actually write the test. Took the code classes (which were very good), never booked for the 442A.

I was already supervising a group of electricians (309 and 442's) and Instrumentation techs, I didn't need a piece of paper to do what I already knew how to do. I also was working with the City, which is a 'cash for life' job as they call it. I wasn't going anywhere else.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> So now its entitlement, to do electrical work as a licensed electrician or apprentice?


No, the entitlement is you calling MTO because you were butt-hurt over the apprentice position.


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

emtnut said:


> No, the entitlement is you calling MTO because you were butt-hurt over the apprentice position.


No, I called them for doing unsafe work I was untrained to do, as I am not an electrician... and its not the MTO, its MTLB


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> No, I called them for doing unsafe work I was untrained to do, as I am not an electrician... and its not the MTO, its MTLB


Lol .... yes, MTO is the ministry of Transportation 

I call BS. You knew what you were doing. It only became unsafe after you didn't get the apprenticeship you wanted.
I read your first post with the duties .... ALL THINGS A TECHNOLOGIST can do.

Oh, and the Ministy of Labour rep also saw it that way.

Now stop pouting about it, man up ... and try to get what you want in life ON YOUR OWN.

Oh, and Drop the MOL number, you'll thank me later.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok I'll get in, whether it is up north or here.
First: *You *need to decided what *you *want to do. Controls or Construction different routes.
Second: You let a school BS and use the line it can lead to an apprenticeship.
Third: You seem to know all the rules and how to find them. If you did do anything unsafe that is on you from day one. Were you working HOT? Did you endanger anyone else? If you energized something that is on you. 
Forth: You need to learn that this trade is not for complainers, it is real work that your coworker depend on you for life safety.


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

just the cowboy said:


> Ok I'll get in, whether it is up north or here.
> First: *You *need to decided what *you *want to do. Controls or Construction different routes.
> Second: You let a school BS and use the line it can lead to an apprenticeship.
> Third: You seem to know all the rules and how to find them. If you did do anything unsafe that is on you from day one. Were you working HOT? Did you endanger anyone else? If you energized something that is on you.
> Forth: You need to learn that this trade is not for complainers, it is real work that your coworker depend on you for life safety.


All I did was say i needed to be a registered apprentice to do that work..... oh ok, for now on Ill do electrical work and not bother with licensing requirements, I will assume I can do it unlicensed going forward.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Are there any moderators reading this? If so, please show this OP to the door. By now, even he must be dizzy from running around in circles.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> So electrician license


An apprentice can not get an electrical license until they complete their apprenticeship, pas the exams, and prove that they are qualified to carry a license. You don't need legal advice, you need a dictionary.


----------



## AnonYmousElectricalGuy (8 mo ago)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> An apprentice can not get an electrical license until they complete their apprenticeship, pas the exams, and prove that they are qualified to carry a license. You don't need legal advice, you need a dictionary.


lmao, but everybodys telling me I can do the work without it? so why bother then?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> All I did was say i needed to be a registered apprentice to do that work..... oh ok, for now on Ill do electrical work and not bother with licensing requirements, I will assume I can do it unlicensed going forward.


Again you are not listening to what you are being told.
@emtnut described it pretty well.
Learn what is a license and what is a card.
309 or 422 are different. 
Pick your path, do not work at all without a card so you don't lose time. I'm not going back and looking but you said you have 2000-3000 hours of uncounted time? 7 months is not that much did this happen to you before and you did not learn.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> lmao, but everybodys telling me I can do the work without it? so why bother then?


Check with your provincial safety/electrical authority for whom may perform regulated work. In BC there is a licensing structure (with restrictions) for non-electricians like technologists, engineers, etc.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> so why bother then?


This is why you are unemployable. You are the _*worst kind*_ of liability. You will claim to have the ability to perform the work, you willingly take on the work, you willingly perform the work without any issues whatsoever, then 6 months later you decide that you weren't qualified and start filing complaints.

Maybe you need a new career. Electrical might not be a good fit for you.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> Again you are not listening to what you are being told.
> @emtnut described it pretty well.
> Learn what is a license and what is a card.
> 309 or 422 are different.
> Pick your path, do not work at all without a card so you don't lose time. I'm not going back and looking but you said you have 2000-3000 hours of uncounted time? 7 months is not that much did this happen to you before and you did not learn.


@Navyguy gave the best answer wayyyy back on the first page of this thread.
OP seemed to know more than him (and the rest of us), that's why he and others stopped responding ... my last post in this thread too !


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

This all comes down to pay and approach.

Contractor payed you extra because he thought you had skills that could be used. Lets face it if you was wiring panels and programming plc's in the shop you wouldn't be doing that on minimum wage. 

Op claims he has no skills and is unsafe to be left unsupervised. Op also claims that he needs to go all the way back to the beginning and do a full apprenticeship learning how to wire houses.

Biggest problem is the OP wants to go back to school and take all of the classes. If it was a simple question of wanting assistance to get a 422 it probably wouldn't have been seen as a problem. It may have even been seen as positive for the contractor. 

Like others have said pick a path and stick with it. If that means throwing 3 years of schooling away then so be it.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

gpop said:


> Like others have said pick a path and stick with it. If that means throwing 3 years of schooling away then so be it.


Agree with what you said Glen, but if this guy does the 309A apprenticeship up here, then he has both. That sets you up to get a really good high paying job ... something at Honda (GM or Ford if anything is still here from them) or one of the Beer mfrs etc... $$$$$

Electrician + Technician or Technologist is quite sought after in Industry up here.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

emtnut said:


> Electrician + Technician or Technologist is quite sought after in Industry up here.


It is, but OP did everything back asswards. If you're journeyman with experience, going back to school and becoming a technologist can be very lucrative. Coming out of school with zero experience and trying to land a starter job, might not be so easy. OP just blew the best opportunity he ever had to get his foot in the door. It's only going to get harder from here.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Interesting you said that because I just got the result. This is the summary. I don't know if #4 is causing the pain or not but....


I think your post landed in the wrong pile.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Just trying to drive this up to 100 posts. Can we get the members from the UK or Philippines to chime in?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

emtnut said:


> @Navyguy gave the best answer wayyyy back on the first page of this thread.
> OP seemed to know more than him (and the rest of us), that's why he and others stopped responding ... my last post in this thread too !


You cannot stop responding. We are driving this up to 150 posts this time, if only to sound prolific. Don't forget to use ornamental words.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't think of any ornamental words but am willing to help with post count


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> Hello, I was looking for a discussion topic about the ministry of skilled trades and the Bosta act or building ontario skilled trades act.


Would you be interested in working at the department of transportation?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> Just trying to drive this up to 100 posts. Can we get the members from the UK or Philippines to chime in?


So we need more useless posts.........


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Like this one


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

See, I did my part!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Micromind 👋


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

kb1jb1 said:


> You cannot stop responding. We are driving this up to 150 posts this time, if only to sound prolific. Don't forget to use ornamental words.


I should have been clearer ... Just not responding to the OP.

I'll talk to you guys all day


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

59


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> Canada has trunkslammers??? How can that be? I thought NY was the only place that they existed? I think many home owners seek out these guys thinking that they work cheaper when most likely they are priced the same and wind up taking home more money because they have no insurance or operating costs.


I started in the trade wiring condos. A crew of six was run by a second year apprentice. The only time I saw a journeyman was when he delivered paycheques. That company went bankrupt so breaking the rules is no guarantee of success.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Add this to his other thread and we are wayyyyy over


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

emtnut said:


> I should have been clearer ... Just not responding to the OP.
> 
> I'll talk to you guys all day


But will we listen? 🤣


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Can someone tell me what the guy above me said ? .... says user blocked ??


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I love the irony of a bunch of old men complaining about someone complaining.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

460 Delta said:


> I love the irony of a bunch of old men complaining about someone complaining.


Hey, at our age we earned it ! These young kids start so young now 

Oh, and get outta my thread !!! (off my lawn)


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

emtnut said:


> Hey, at our age we earned it ! These young kids start so young now
> 
> Oh, and get outta my thread !!! (off my lawn)


I’m pretty sure you’re not a Canadian. You never talk about Canadian things.
1- Toques
2- Bunnyhugs
3- Maple syrup
4- Beer
5- Kraft Dinner
6- Tim Hortons doughnuts
7- Metric measuring

I’m thinking you’re really from Michigan, or as Buckeye fans call it, That State Up North.

I’m on to you.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't talk about beer ... It wastes time that could be spent drinking 

This fossil was around before the change to metric. About the only thing I'm used to now is the km/hr speed limits. Used to the temperature too, but for some reason I still only look at farenheit in the pool thermometer !???

Not the first time I've been told I'm not the usual kinda Canuck.
I do seem to have more in common with you guys.

I think I've said "Sorry" once or twice thou


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

emtnut said:


> I don't talk about beer ... It wastes time that could be spent drinking
> 
> This fossil was around before the change to metric. About the only thing I'm used to now is the km/hr speed limits. Used to the temperature too, but for some reason I still only look at farenheit in the pool thermometer !???
> 
> ...


Maybe…. But I’m still suspicious you’re from Michigan.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

460 Delta said:


> I’m pretty sure you’re not a Canadian. You never talk about Canadian things.
> 1- Toques
> 2- Bunnyhugs
> 3- Maple syrup
> ...


We aren’t talking about toques today. It’s our day of summer (and summer hasn’t even officially arrived).


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

460 Delta said:


> Maybe…. But I’m still suspicious you’re from Michigan.


I can neither confirm, nor deny 

I can tell you thou, my Truck is from there !


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

emtnut said:


> I can neither confirm, nor deny
> 
> I can tell you thou, my Truck is from there !


Imported from Detroit. Wasn’t that Chryslers slogan a few years ago?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> We aren’t talking about toques today. It’s our day of summer (and summer hasn’t even officially arrived).


Since it’s igloo melting season in oilberta, you should change your avatar back to Genie Bouchard.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

How about Camila Giorgi? She’s Italian but I don’t think you will complain. ♥


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

460 Delta said:


> I’m pretty sure you’re not a Canadian. You never talk about Canadian things.
> 1- Toques
> 2- Bunnyhugs
> 3- Maple syrup
> ...


Many things go without saying. Your list is nowhere near comprehensive.


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

AnonYmousElectricalGuy said:


> lmao, but everybodys telling me I can do the work without it? so why bother then?


If you are granted liability insurance for the work you do.
Have fun in the sun.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Many things go without saying. Your list is nowhere near comprehensive.


Well I never claimed it was, I just listed a few of the more esoteric examples.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

99cents said:


> I started in the trade wiring condos. A crew of six was run by a second year apprentice. The only time I saw a journeyman was when he delivered paycheques. That company went bankrupt so breaking the rules is no guarantee of success.


I don think the "trunkslammers" are looking for success. They are in it for the quick buck.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Hi Micromind 👋


Hi emtnut, how are things up north?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

138 + 78 = 216 posts on this topic.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

micromind said:


> Hi emtnut, how are things up north?


Going good Rob, keeping busy with grampa duties .... still waiting for summer to actually hit.

Been cool mostly, probably not an issue where you are !

*edit- I think it's @joe-nwt ... probably rigged up a bunch of fans to send the cool arctic air down 🙄


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

emtnut said:


> Going good Rob, keeping busy with grampa duties .... still waiting for summer to actually hit.
> 
> Been cool mostly, probably not an issue where you are !
> 
> *edit- I think it's @joe-nwt ... probably rigged up a bunch of fans to send the cool arctic air down 🙄


8:00PM, sun still high in the sky, 25C.

What is this "cool arctic air" you speak of?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It was 91F.....33C today, sort of cloudy so it wasn't bad being outside. 

25C is pretty comfy, maybe slightly high out in the blazing sun..........

it'll be about 13C tonight.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

micromind said:


> It was 91F.....33C today, sort of cloudy so it wasn't bad being outside.
> 
> 25C is pretty comfy, maybe slightly high out in the blazing sun..........
> 
> it'll be about 13C tonight.


14C is the forecast low for us.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Can we use Fahrenheit? Some of us are behind the times .


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> Can we use Fahrenheit? Some of us are behind the times .


Lol....I'll put both. 

BTW, I think most of us in the US don't know if say, 15C is cold or warm, how about Canadians, do most know if say, 70F is comfortable or not?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I remember years ago when we were still installing electric heat. We used thermostats with out any numbers that way people could not complain , " Its not 70 in here. The thermostat is off. You have to replace it.".

What was the OP?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

micromind said:


> Lol....I'll put both.
> 
> BTW, I think most of us in the US don't know if say, 15C is cold or warm, how about Canadians, do most know if say, 70F is comfortable or not?


I don't think the younger generation would.
70F is room temp. My pool water was at 72F yesterday, I was in it a few times ! (bit chilli for water temp)

Last physical I went for I asked what my height and weight were. She said 1.8 and 86 ????
OK, what's that in feet and lbs I asked her ... She said she could google it for me 

I really don't like the 600mm 900mm etc references in code ... never got used to metric, except speed and temp.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

kb1jb1 said:


> Can we use Fahrenheit? Some of us are behind the times .


Nope. Time to get comfy with it.


----------

